# Bama / Am game



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Bama getting spanked right now. Hmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Ugggggly...


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 10, 2012)

14-0 A&M.  Wow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome play by Manziel. A and M has come out and hit Bama in the mouth.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 10, 2012)

Man would this shake things up


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Offense is awful again so far. WTH


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Man would this shake things up



Good possibility it happens....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 10, 2012)

My co-worker told me earlier in the week, "You heard it here first, Bama is going down to A&M".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> My co-worker told me earlier in the week, "You heard it here first, Bama is going down to A&M".



This could very well be the game, we've been dreading it all season. But then again, we have to wait for the fat lady to sing also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Offense is awful again so far. WTH



We have a bad pass offense, just no speed in that area.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Defense looks gassed already. Haha..


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

You boys worried?

Looks like you've got nothing left in the tank after last week.  I am surprised right now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> You boys worried?
> 
> Looks like you've got nothing left in the tank after last week.  I am surprised right now.



Yeah.. Obviously it's not over, YET.. But ain't looking good. Haha


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2012)

TD A&M, 21-0. Bama needs to sustain a drive and rest the D.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow didnt see this coming.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 10, 2012)

20 unanswered points !!    'Bama better get it together!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 10, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> TD A&M, 21-0. Bama needs to sustain a drive and rest the D.



20-0


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2012)

missed pat could come into play later.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

If Bama loses to A&M and then 2 more SEC games, and LSU wins out.........................................................................................


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 10, 2012)

You know the thing about this is if Ala had to play Oregon in national championship game it might be ugly the ducks play at an even faster pace than the aggies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> If Bama loses to A&M and then 2 more SEC games, and LSU wins out.........................................................................................


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2012)

Still 3 quarters left. A and M isnt known for holding a lead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Back to solid running. Atta boys


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

If we'll keep doing that A&M's defense won't last another quarter.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice drive Bama.  Lacy is a hoss.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 10, 2012)

TD Bama!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If we'll keep doing that A&M's defense won't last another quarter.



Yeah, but our D needs to get some stops first


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yeah, but our D needs to get some stops first



Yep


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> If Bama loses to A&M and then 2 more SEC games, and LSU wins out.........................................................................................



You boys had your chance and you blew it. Get after em Aggies!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Our pass coverage sucks.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, their qb Is a ball player


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2012)

Manziel is a player.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> You boys had your chance and you blew it. Get after em Aggies!



The same thing was said about Bama after the regular season last year.  I'm sure the Bama fans are glad not everyone is so closed minded........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> The same thing was said about Bama after the regular season last year.  I'm sure the Bama fans are glad not everyone is so closed minded........



Our last two game team only have three wins total amonst them.  Of course, if Bobo does his typical play calling tonight the Aubies could get another one...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> The same thing was said about Bama after the regular season last year.  I'm sure the Bama fans are glad not everyone is so closed minded........



It's ugly but it ain't over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2012)

20-14. Roll tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

*rtr*


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Geez, they came and just cut us to pieces. 
We're clawing our way back into it, but SOMEHOW we have to find an answer for Manzell.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> SOMEHOW we have to find an answer for Manzell.



The answer is to pound the ball with Lacy and Yeldon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> The answer is to pound the ball with Lacy and Yeldon.



We need Lester and Sunseri to turn up the heat on Manziel, and we need tighter pass coverage. We start getting in their heads and keeping their 'D' on the field a lot longer and this one will turn around in the right direction.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need Lester and Sunseri to turn up the heat on Manziel, and we need tighter pass coverage. We start getting in their heads and keeping their 'D' on the field a lot longer and this one will turn around in the right direction.



May need to assign two players on him. Haha.. 3rd qtr starting up. RTR


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

There we go.   3 n out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> There we go.   3 n out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Why aren't we pounding the ball.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Dangit why are we passing. We need to pound these boys in the gut with the run game


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't worry.  It's the 2nd half, and you're playing Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

48 yd line. Now pound the run boys. Quit this pass game junk!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Another 3 n out for the D.  Now we need to RUN the football


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit why are we passing. We need to pound these boys in the gut with the run game



they are stacking the line to cover the run. Got to have a balance of run and pass to get them backed off.
The Bama D is starting to get to Johnny Football.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Lets see, run the ball, we get 5+ yards and first downs. Pass and we get nothing. WTH.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, i really wanted a TD there....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Our db's suck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> they are stacking the line to cover the run. Got to have a balance of run and pass to get them backed off.
> The Bama D is starting to get to Johnny Football.


Need to put Drake in, to throw them off. That boy has some moves.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Haha.... I callem out and they make a play


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Anybody got any Xanex?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

We're gassed. This may be it


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking like this 'Bama team has lost a little luster...


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Bama better step up or I see the BCS Championship leaving the SEC.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Bama better step up or I see the BCS Championship leaving the SEC.



There's always the Dawgs to keep the dream alive.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> There's always the Dawgs to keep the dream alive.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, that #13 and #10 are going after it.  So far, Bama's #10 is winning that battle, but.........................


............................sooner or later you gotta believe that #13 is going to get his turn to make a play.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> There's always the Dawgs to keep the dream alive.



Like I said, Bama better step it up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

dodging bullets.....
Come on offense!! Dig deep and score a TD!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Goat!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

i think i'm gonna be sick.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

that ones gonna cost us. This team is much better than LSWho


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Well crap. Lol


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 10, 2012)

Knew this would be a fight. 

Bammer in trouble.


----------



## golffreak (Nov 10, 2012)

This is what I've been warning folks about all year. I've been worried about this game from day one. Not surprised at all. Bama is one worn out football team. Not mad at all about the loss, just very disappointed in the way they have played this game.

Roll Tide!!! Still can win the SEC!!!!


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 10, 2012)

Bama better step it up.  It's probably over.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Spanked!... Smh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> Bama better step it up.  It's probably over.



yep. A loss can be a good thing for us though, in terms of playing out the rest of the season, but it sure is going to make for a boring NC game watching KS and Oregon play.


----------



## gin house (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Man, that #13 and #10 are going after it.  So far, Bama's #10 is winning that battle, but.........................
> 
> 
> ............................sooner or later you gotta believe that #13 is going to get his turn to make a play.



  That #10 for bama has to be from Georgia, thats where all the talented players come from


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 10, 2012)

Bama is right back in it with that td.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> that ones gonna cost us. This team is much better than LSWho



Not according to the game they played.

But nice try, trying to deflect the attention.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't get that INT call. The A&M defender's toe touched in bounds. That looked like an INT to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Come on DEFENSE !!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

golffreak said:


> This is what I've been warning folks about all year. I've been worried about this game from day one. Not surprised at all. Bama is one worn out football team.



This is why the SEC is THE TOUGHEST conference.  Teams that don't play and SEC schedule have not been through the battles like the SEC Champ.

The SEC Champ should get an automatic berth to the BCSCG each year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> This is why the SEC is THE TOUGHEST conference.  Teams that don't play and SEC schedule have not been through the battles like the SEC Champ.
> 
> The SEC Champ should get an automatic berth to the BCSCG each year.



True Dat


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Win or lose.... What a game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Thought for sure we would have run that in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2012)

Got to give it to A&M. They have done pretty well in the SEC. Much better than I thought.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 10, 2012)

So much for #10


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Just not enough magic to come from behind two weeks in a row.............



Sure am going to hate to see the BCS champion  come from the Big (phoney) 12.  

Geaux Irish!


----------



## timothyroland (Nov 10, 2012)

I think this just killed the sec in the bcsncg.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Neutral zone infraction. How appropriate to end the game. Wow.  Game over.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This team is much better than LSWho


 
And the Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Crystal ball heading to the PAC 12


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Nussmeir and stupid mistakes cost us this one. 

Time to switch channels. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 10, 2012)

Somebody better email Updyke and tell him Tx A&M doesn't have any trees ,unless you count mesquite.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to switch channels. GEAUX TIGERS!!!


 

Now you're talking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Now you're talking.



Idjit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Somebody better email Updyke and tell him Tx A&M doesn't have any trees ,unless you count mesquite.


----------



## K80 (Nov 10, 2012)

That was an exciting game!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

K80 said:


> That was an exciting game!



It was a nail biter for sure.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> This is why the SEC is THE TOUGHEST conference.  Teams that don't play and SEC schedule have not been through the battles like the SEC Champ.
> 
> The SEC Champ should get an automatic berth to the BCSCG each year.



Nope.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel terrible for the SEC today.  Not.  Very entertaining game though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

That hurt. No excuses. We got exposed by LSU last week and a TAMU QB was passing with pinpoint accuracy tonight. Almost impossible to defend against that. No miracle comeback this time, just a close game that we lost.
Congrats to Texas A&M


----------



## maker4life (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Just not enough magic to come from behind two weeks in a row.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's pretty dang funny seeing as how a Big(phoney)12 team just put the smack down on their new sec brothers !!!


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 10, 2012)

Johnny Football is only a freshman


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That hurt. No excuses. We got exposed by LSU last week and a TAMU QB was passing with pinpoint accuracy tonight. Almost impossible to defend against that. No miracle comeback this time, just a close game that we lost.
> Congrats to Texas A&M



I sit back and don't say a lot (yes a die hard but very realistic GA fan) but nice response to an extremely good game by a Bama fan!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> Johnny Football is only a freshman



I know it's like looking at a new version of Tim Tebow. Only faster and a better passer.
This guy is gonna be a nightmare for 2 more years.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 10, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> Johnny Football is only a freshman



That's scary!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> This is why the SEC is THE TOUGHEST conference.  Teams that don't play and SEC schedule have not been through the battles like the SEC Champ.
> 
> The SEC Champ should get an automatic berth to the BCSCG each year.



Yep. Roll Tide


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Now that's pretty dang funny seeing as how a Big(phoney)12 team just put the smack down on their new sec brothers !!!


 

A&M is an SEC team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> A&M is an SEC team.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> A&M is an SEC team.



Yes, they played some good D deep in their own end!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

fishnguy said:


> Yes, they played some good D deep in their own end!



Another strong contender for the SEC Western Division. 
The A&M QB is going to be getting some strong Heisman looks in the future. That kid only has one way to go.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 10, 2012)

A&M played outstanding, BAMA beat itself, 3 turnovers, 2 in scoring position, and for the second week in a row, BAMA abandonded the run game in lieu of McCarron passing...and he came up short.

When the opponents D co-ord says he know's BAMA will run it and he doesn't have teh guys to stop it,...and you don't run it???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> A&M played outstanding, BAMA beat itself, 3 turnovers, 2 in scoring position, and for the second week in a row, BAMA abandonded the run game in lieu of McCarron passing...and he came up short.
> 
> When the opponents D co-ord says he know's BAMA will run it and he doesn't have teh guys to stop it,...and you don't run it???



I know, right? Not gonna dog Nessmeir like the Dawgies do Bobo, but dangit man. Use your strength, especially on the two yard line. 

One thing is for sure, it's going to make for some great football year in and year out in the SEC.  A&M brought it.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 10, 2012)

Gig em ags!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Gig em ags!!!



Boortz? is that you?


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boortz? is that you?



 I moved to Georgia from College Station.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2012)

A NC game without an SEC game is not a true NC game.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> A NC game without an SEC game is not a true NC game.



All Bama had to do was beat the lowly Big-12 transplant that was suppose to be WAY over its head in the SEC.  What happened to A&M not being able to compete in the SEC?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2012)

All any of these other teams have to do is beat some one from the SEC. We will wait on that for a while.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 10, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> All Bama had to do was beat the lowly Big-12 transplant that was suppose to be WAY over its head in the SEC.  What happened to A&M not being able to compete in the SEC?



Johnny Manziel happened. I really expected them to struggle their first year in the SEC, especially coming in with a new coach. And they would have without Manziel. The kid is just a beast and deserves a look for the Heisman. I just hope this season helps them recruit the players they need to be a BCS contender in the coming years.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> All Bama had to do was beat the lowly Big-12 transplant that was suppose to be WAY over its head in the SEC. What happened to A&M not being able to compete in the SEC?


 

It's amazing what joining a real conference will do to bring up a program in a short period of time.  Didn't take them long to learn the swagger, and to step up their level of competition.  They learned quickly what is expected of an SEC team, and have represented well.

Not the same team that LSU ran all over when they were in a 2nd rate conference.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok...  So now, 1 freshman makes all the difference?  What happened to "defense wins championships"?  How is it that a 1 man offense is blowing through all those SEC defenses?  All I ever heard from SEC guys was how the high powered offenses from other leagues could never hang with SEC defenses....  I guess we know that's all a bunch of bunk now don't we!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Just who has "blown through ALL of those SEC defenses"?  

And, yes, 1 QB can make a difference.  Ask Auburn fans.

Go back to the Left Coast Pac12 with your garbage.  Perhaps you fine someone who cares about your crybaby drivel.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> It's amazing what joining a real conference will do to bring up a program in a short period of time.  Didn't take them long to learn the swagger, and to step up their level of competition.  They learned quickly what is expected of an SEC team, and have represented well.
> 
> Not the same team that LSU ran all over when they were in a 2nd rate conference.



You have got to be kidding me!!  That's the most ridiculous post I've seen all year.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats A&M! 

Welcome to the S E C!!!  

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> You have got to be kidding me!! That's the most ridiculous post I've seen all year.


 
Then perhaps you missed your posts about how good a program Washington has.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Then perhaps you missed your posts about how good a program Washington has.



Please post a quote of mine where I bragged about how good UW's program was...........  I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 10, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Congrats A&M!
> 
> Welcome to the S E C!!!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Nice to see classy fans too.  Nothing like the clowns at Texas Tech.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Please post a quote of mine where I bragged about how good UW's program was........... I'm waiting!!!!


 


Jetjockey said:


> With that said, LSU had their hands full in Seattle 3 years ago, and this UW team is much better than that UW team. I think Price is gonna give LSU's secondary fits. Price is by far the best QB LSU will face all year. He will punish LSU's secondary if given the chance. UW has the ability to beat LSU, the question will be how they handle adversity.
> 
> 
> LSU most likely won't play a team as well balanced on offense all year provided SO TB Bishop Sankey can find some sort of a running game. UW has a great QB, good receivers, a STUD TE. The question mark is the running game, and how much the D has actually improved. The D looked pretty good last weekend.


 
Best QB LSU will face all year.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 10, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Ok...  So now, 1 freshman makes all the difference?  What happened to "defense wins championships"?  How is it that a 1 man offense is blowing through all those SEC defenses?  All I ever heard from SEC guys was how the high powered offenses from other leagues could never hang with SEC defenses....  I guess we know that's all a bunch of bunk now don't we!



It helps when the other teams's offense makes uncharacteristc  mistakes,...and A&M is not one man,...the receivers were pretty good as well...still BAMA should have won, but did not.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 10, 2012)

Now go away.  You bore me, and LSU is putting points on the board.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> This is why the SEC is THE TOUGHEST conference.  Teams that don't play and SEC schedule have not been through the battles like the SEC Champ.
> 
> The SEC Champ should get an automatic berth to the BCSCG each year.


LoL
I hope you're kidding


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Best QB LSU will face all year.



I will say, nobody saw Johny Football coming.  But as far as Price being a great QB, he is.  He just doesn't have an offensive line in front of him.....   And again, where did I say UW was a great Program?  I see a lot of "ifs" "ands" and "maybes" in that post you quoted.  Nowhere did I say UW was a great program.  I said they had the ability my to beat LSU, and they do provided they play well, which they didn't do against LSU.  LSU was only 1 of 6 straight teams who beat UW on the road.  Not really that impressive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

Fire Nick Saban !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fire Nick Saban !!!!!!



I cant believe he lost!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I cant believe he lost!





Ya'll still want the loser ???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll still want the loser ???



No question he's god gift to fb........


----------



## AlanShort (Nov 11, 2012)

A&m played a good game and we played like crap. Couple big mistakes for us. Coulda woulda shoulda they won. Congrats Roll Tide we still get to beat the brakes off Uga. All I'm asking for for now. And a USC over Nd and Texas to beat k st but other than that I'm done with it.


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 11, 2012)

AlanShort said:


> A&m played a good game and we played like crap. Couple big mistakes for us. Coulda woulda shoulda they won. Congrats Roll Tide we still get to beat the brakes off Uga. All I'm asking for for now. And a USC over Nd and Texas to beat k st but other than that I'm done with it.




You may and most likely will get USC over ND but I do not see Texas beating K State.


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm guessing Oregon loses at least 1 before it's over, most likely to Stanford.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fire Nick Saban !!!!!!



Wrong team idjit. We're crimson and white, you're looking for the Red and Silver panic room.


----------



## bsanders (Nov 11, 2012)

Oregon will not get beat by Stanford, in my opinion. I think we are looking at an Oregon vs K state NC. And I don't think the Irish want to play either one of them, especially Oregon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

bsanders said:


> Oregon will not get beat by Stanford, in my opinion. I think we are looking at an Oregon vs K state NC. And I don't think the Irish want to play either one of them, especially Oregon.



Yup. I think even if Bama had managed to win out and play Oregon, they would have had their hands full. Oregon is relentless in their passing game, and Bama is relentless in their inability to defend it. I watched as much of both the KS and Oregon games last night that I could,and Oregon seems to be a much more formidable opponent. I think this might be the year that the Ducks get their crystal ball.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2012)

What's this I hear about the emergency rooms being swamped last night ... seems that thousands of Bammer fans tried to slit their wrist, but fumbled the razor and injured their foot.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 11, 2012)

*Looked to me like Bama was worn down*

Not making excuses for the loss.Played UT which is always an emotional game,then Miss.St,,LSU,and Texas A&M.I was wondering why Noussmeir got away from the run game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2012)

AlanShort said:


> A&m played a good game and we played like crap. Couple big mistakes for us. Coulda woulda shoulda they won. Congrats Roll Tide we still get to beat the brakes off Uga. All I'm asking for for now. And a USC over Nd and Texas to beat k st but other than that I'm done with it.


Yall may very well win but I wouldnt be so quick to jump on that band wagon. These teams are closer than you think. Bama's O line may have the edge on UGA but thats about it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yall may very well win but I wouldnt be so quick to jump on that band wagon. These teams are closer than you think. Bama's O line may have the edge on UGA but thats about it.



I agree.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 11, 2012)

I dont know WTH happened..  I think we just walked right into a buzz saw.  That a&m qb is a gamer and they were hittin' on all cylinders no doubt. We looked like little school girls running around out here in the first qtr.  Think Bama felt a little entitled heading into the game and it bit them hard.  Can't understand why we didnt run the ball more. Think we had only 14 rushes or so in the 2nd half, smh. The D got gassed early. Congrats to A&M on a well plaed game and spanking us in our house. Maybe this loss wakes this team up.  It better or UGA may beat the brakes off us..??


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep Browny, i think this year's SECCG is gonna be A LOT more competitive!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 11, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yep Browny, i think this year's SECCG is gonna be A LOT more competitive!!!



Dawgs roll the tide in the dome.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 11, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Dawgs roll the tide in the dome.



One at a time boys..... Southern this week and the maggots the next. The SECCG will be there waiting, gotta take care of business first.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> One at a time boys..... Southern this week and the maggots the next. The SECCG will be there waiting, gotta take care of business first.



Dats right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I dont know WTH happened..  I think we just walked right into a buzz saw.  That a&m qb is a gamer and they were hittin' on all cylinders no doubt. We looked like little school girls running around out here in the first qtr.  Think Bama felt a little entitled heading into the game and it bit them hard.  Can't understand why we didnt run the ball more. Think we had only 14 rushes or so in the 2nd half, smh. The D got gassed early. Congrats to A&M on a well plaed game and spanking us in our house. Maybe this loss wakes this team up.  It better or UGA may beat the brakes off us..??



One contributing factor might be Nussmeir's background on offense. When he was a QB he was one of the rare that achieved 10,000 passing yards. It seems more and more that he is taking our offense in that direction, which is contrary to the run it up the gut, smash mouth football that has made Bama and the rest of the SEC teams what they are. If he can't let go of his Idaho school days and adapt to what works we may have a long road to hoe in future power games.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 11, 2012)

True.  That crap ain't gonna work in this league


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 11, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Dawgs roll the tide in the dome.



Where ya been?

The timing of your absence sure is suspicious..................


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Where ya been?
> 
> The timing of your absence sure is suspicious..................



I agree. Just hope that situation had a positive outcome.


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dats right!



I'm sure you had a tech grad help you spell maggot


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

Bump fo the weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

Bama blows them off the field!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

TAM will be in for a long day if the bama d shows up like it did in athenzzzzzzzzzzz..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

59-0 last year.  it will be a little tighter this year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> TAM will be in for a long day if the bama d shows up like it did in athenzzzzzzzzzzz..



I don't see Bama shutting aTm down like they did UGA.  Different style.  A style that has given Saban fits.  I think aTm pulls the upset.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 59-0 last year.  it will be a little tighter this year.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Dawgs roll the tide in the dome.



Yep!!

Oh wait.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2015)

Texas AM is 5-0. Their wins are over AZ St 4-2, Ball St. 2-4, Nevada 3-3, Arkansas 2-4 (in OT), Miss St 4-2. These teams have a combined record of 15-15. Nevada scored 27 points on AM. Ball St scored 23, Arkansas scored 21 in regulation. Their lowest point output was 28 in overtime against Arkansas who Bama defeated by 13.  3 wins over teams with losing records. Not exactly world beaters at this point.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Not exactly world beaters at this point.



That's the beauty of this season.  No one is.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 16, 2015)

Bama loses this week and then 10rc rolls in next week off the uga game high and beats em too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2015)

My how time flies. And who's the idjit saying Bama loses this weekend? He's done drank too much Tinks #69 

RTR


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2015)

TAMU is having a "maroon out" this weekend for the Tide. Cool.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> TAMU is having a "maroon out" this weekend for the Tide. Cool.



We love those speshul games...
Maybe they'll get in our face coming out of the tunnel too!

Oh wait, do they know how to build tunnels without Messican's in Texas?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bama loses this week and then 10rc rolls in next week off the uga game high and beats em too!



no brown will be eating grass all day and UT wont score 14 on bama. Coker will have his best day yet against the vols and so will Henry running for over 200.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bama loses this week and then 10rc rolls in next week off the uga game high and beats em too!



Idjit.


----------

